# Dr. cutting me off klonopin cold turkey!



## Honeybee1980 (Jan 29, 2009)

well I have been taking 2mg of clonazepam daily for over a year, i called in for a refill as per usual because i only have 2, 1mg pills left. Dr's office informed me that they would not refill my prescription until i came in for the soonest appointment available on the 12th! WTH, i just saw her 2 months ago, everything was fine she said she had no concerns about my dosage. Shouldn't a doctor be aware of the serious withdrawal symptoms that can happen if you stop benzodiazepines suddenly without a slow taper! I am freaking out, how worried should I be right now?


----------



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

just to go to the ER and tell them you are suffering from benzo withdrawal.


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

Or you could call the doctor's office and let them know you only have a few pills left and are worried about possible withdrawal since you have been on the medication for so long. 

You could also ask to directly speak with the doctor if you haven't. It is possible the nurse/secretary/whoever handling the phone calls isn't aware of the risks.


----------



## Honeybee1980 (Jan 29, 2009)

I am going to call the office tomorrow, it's so hard to get a hold of my doc she has no direct line, all the messages go to a general voicemail box and it takes forever for her to call me back... i guess because it's a low income clinic? I'm not even sure if she works on friday and then it's the weekend and they aren't open


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

If you can't get hold of the dr in time, you should tell whoever you can get on phone that you are worried about possible withdrawal and would like a few pills to last you till the next appt. Otherwise, as recipe suggested, if you experience symptoms (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Benzodiazepine_withdrawal_syndrome) you could go to the ER as a last resort. 
From my experience, I was on benzos for years and when I stopped cold turkey I had no problems whatsoever. So you may be just fine w/o tapering down but still it's better to be safe.


----------



## Honeybee1980 (Jan 29, 2009)

alte said:


> From my experience, I was on benzos for years and when I stopped cold turkey I had no problems whatsoever. So you may be just fine w/o tapering down but still it's better to be safe.


If you don't mind me asking, what type of benzo and what was the dose per day? That's awesome that you suffered no withdrawals!


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

I took Xanax, dose varied depending upon the day, usually between 0.25mg-2mg a day. Upto 5 to 6 days a week. For a year.


----------



## bben (Oct 24, 2009)

Go to hospital say you might have seizure due to rapid titration of benzos, they will stabilize you back on your dose.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

My doctor makes damn sure I have an adequate Xanax supply. I'm sure it's not simply out of love for me. Probably mostly because after prescribing 8-10 mg a day for over 7 years thus far, cutting me off could result in a fatal seizure and a multi-million dollar medical malpractice suit landing upon his desk soon after my death.

It's real important to his insurance company that if I die it not be from benzo withdrawal.


----------



## Emanresu (Jun 2, 2010)

I was on it for a little over 2 years and quit cold turkey with almost no adverse effect. It was probably one of the better pills I have come off of.


----------



## facade (Oct 1, 2009)

You should call your doctors office or just show up and explain to them. Maybe they made a mistake? You cannot quit cold turkey off of benzos. If they dont refill and you run out please go the emergency room, and find a new doctor!


----------



## Averill (Jan 5, 2011)

Doctors do that to make money, they make you come in as often as possible. I know that, it is always the same no matter what. Its really sad to see that money is more important to them than the well being of their patients.


----------



## 49erJT (Oct 18, 2010)

0


----------



## hensley258 (Apr 24, 2010)

Honeybee1980 said:


> well I have been taking 2mg of clonazepam daily for over a year, i called in for a refill as per usual because i only have 2, 1mg pills left. Dr's office informed me that they would not refill my prescription until i came in for the soonest appointment available on the 12th! WTH, i just saw her 2 months ago, everything was fine she said she had no concerns about my dosage. Shouldn't a doctor be aware of the serious withdrawal symptoms that can happen if you stop benzodiazepines suddenly without a slow taper! I am freaking out, how worried should I be right now?


Man have I been there before. These damn doctors tighten up like a drum skin when you need your benzo. Same happened to me a year ago at same dosage and I spent 4 days in withdrawl hell. I was forced to go to the hospital.

Upon my next visit I told my P-doc that she put me at high risk for sezure. Then I asked her if she wanted that hanging over her head. Never had a problem since.


----------



## GoodLife (Jan 7, 2011)

*Benzo Withdrawals*

My PDoc is very clear not to even come close to running out of my klonopin. Although others are correct here that it may be one of the easier benzos to get off of, cold turkey is not the answer for any benzo. Your right to be frustrated and the suggesstions to find another avenue to procure your medications is correct. Good luck and find a new doc.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

As suggested before if you cant get anymore go to the ER, benzo withdrawal can be very serieus, not even prescribing something against seizures is highly irresponsible.


----------



## JohnG (Sep 3, 2010)

Ashton Method + diazepam


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm also thinking that rapid withdrawal is asking for protracted withdrawal symptons, and that very slow titration is the only proper way to get off benzo's, even when its possible to avoid seizures.


----------



## Mandyy (Jan 3, 2011)

You might want to see this.
http://www.archive.org/details/BrianBaxterBenzoWithdrawalWelcomeToHell


----------



## Honeybee1980 (Jan 29, 2009)

Thank you for the responses everyone, i appreciate your advice! I found out my clinic does emergency appointments on sat, so I will see if one of the docs on duty tomorrow can prescribe enough k-pin to get me through till the 12th. If not I will likely go to the ER. I cut my dose down to 0.5 mg yesterday and today in order to conserve the last pill and i already feel 'off '. I had to take 20 mg of ambien last night just so I could sleep.
After this I will be making an appointment with a psychiatrist so hopefully I will have a Dr who better understands benzos and SA in general. I am so tired of the fear and stress i have to deal with every time i need to get a refill, because each time i have to call the clinic and get a reauthorization from the doc which can take days and they don't allow me to have any overlap, saying i may only refill after exactly 30 days leaving me absolutely no surplus should i need it.
I do plan on tapering klonopin soon, because i really dislike being so physically dependant on a pharmaceutical! I want to get to the point where i can take it on an as-needed basis only and not daily. I got into trouble because i've also been using it to help with my insomnia, and before i knew it i was taking it everyday and also became more and more tolerant (started w/ 0.5 mg a day). I do have severe SA though, so I would probably have to take it almost daily anyway if i am going out of the house  It's a dilemma...be physically addicted to a drug or crippled with anxiety? Maybe completing CBT will be the answer, I don't know?
Klonopin has been a wonder drug for me and the only thing that ever significantly helped my SA. What did someone post here once about it, something along the lines of "klonopin, wonder drug forged in satan's pill press" lol.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Honeybee1980 said:


> ...i may only refill after exactly 30 days leaving me absolutely no surplus should i need it.


A truly stupid policy indeed. What do they expect you to do if there is any disruption at all that prevents you from refilling on magical day #30? You should ask and see how stumped they are by that obvious question. What if day #30 falls on a national holiday? What if there is a blizzard or rain storm that makes roads impassible? Power outages, civil unrest, you're sick with a cold or flu and feel like death but have to pick up refill as it's magic day #30, your car dies -- best hope the bus drivers don't go on strike that day, etc....


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

Honeybee1980 said:


> well I have been taking 2mg of clonazepam daily for over a year, i called in for a refill as per usual because i only have 2, 1mg pills left. Dr's office informed me that they would not refill my prescription until i came in for the soonest appointment available on the 12th! WTH, i just saw her 2 months ago, everything was fine she said she had no concerns about my dosage. Shouldn't a doctor be aware of the serious withdrawal symptoms that can happen if you stop benzodiazepines suddenly without a slow taper! I am freaking out, how worried should I be right now?


I've been through this!! It is very serious because of dosage and the length of time you've been taking it. You need to be tenacious and hound that clinic. Speak directly to the doctor or is it a pdoc. Important difference as regular doctors often are ignorant of many of these specialized type of meds. Many will downplay the withdrawal of benzos. I hope its a pdoc you're dealing with.

In any case you need to talk to them directly and if the doc. doesn't call; you need to call them back. If it takes 4 phone calls in one day it doesn't matter. This is a possible seizure danger level. When you talk to the doc. go over everything with the person. Part of the Hippocratic oath that all doctors have to take; Is that they will do everything reasonably in thier power to relieve pain and discomfort in thier patients. If the doc. doesn't know the seriousness of benzo. withdrawal. Explain the possible effects that are likely to happen to you. depersonalization, paranoia, agoraphobia, muscle twitches and tremors,light sensitivity,voices and noises heard that do not actually occur, psychosis, and a dangerous possibility of seizure and grand Mal seizure. Than at the end if the doc. still refuses to agree to script even enough to tide you over till you see him/her. Hit them with the Hippocratic Oath and the exact wording (Wiki). I think it will be @ 90% success rate!!!

During this time call other pdocs to see if you can get in to see them immediately. Explain current situation to them. You might get lucky with a pdoc that can help you quickly. Once your out of your Klonopin, you basically have it's @ 36 or so hrs. half life before some serious withdrawal issues crop up.At this point you are now in the red. Look at a benzo chart if by chance you'll be able to [procure some immediately. If the withdrawal starts to get bad than it's time for you to go the E.R.

I hope this helps!! I don't want you to panic and stress your body and mind out even more. You will find a solution some where with in the babble above and I think that it will be the doc. talk. one last thing. If you are able to use these supplementshenibut, picamilon, fish oil, l-theanine, magnesium pwd(glycinate or citrate), and valerian root, chamomile, and passionflower herbs .Kava Kava can be used but high doses or long term use can cause liver problems and often can be more agitating than calming. and a good multivitamin along with a strong b-complex. Taking extra B6 with an amino acid will help with its absorption. Also take amino supplements on an empty stomach.

Drink calming herbal teas, take warm baths, use any calming techniques that have worked for you (meditation etc.) and also try to exercise with in your comfort level and that will leave a bit tired.

Thats it, I'm all tapped out!!!
You'll get through this if your not already. I only read your original post before writing.


----------



## 49erJT (Oct 18, 2010)

UltraShy said:


> A truly stupid policy indeed. What do they expect you to do if there is any disruption at all that prevents you from refilling on magical day #30? You should ask and see how stumped they are by that obvious question. What if day #30 falls on a national holiday? What if there is a blizzard or rain storm that makes roads impassible? Power outages, civil unrest, you're sick with a cold or flu and feel like death but have to pick up refill as it's magic day #30, your car dies -- best hope the bus drivers don't go on strike that day, etc....


That's pretty funny but it's certainly true.


----------



## 49erJT (Oct 18, 2010)

.


----------



## Honeybee1980 (Jan 29, 2009)

49erJT said:


> Does alcohol help CT benzo withdrawal? I know they work on similar transmitters (GABA)...


I am wondering about that myself, also curious if ambien helps since it acts on gaba as well. I have been having one shot of vodka in the evening and then taking ambien to sleep the last few days. I got lucky and found 3 more klonopins in a little vial in my dresser, so I am waiting till monday now before i go to the clinic. Last 3 days my dose has been less than half of the usual, but so far I seem to be ok...

** and no i am not drinking and taking ambien at the same time, they are spaced aprrox. 4 hrs apart


----------



## Honeybee1980 (Jan 29, 2009)

UltraShy said:


> A truly stupid policy indeed. What do they expect you to do if there is any disruption at all that prevents you from refilling on magical day #30? You should ask and see how stumped they are by that obvious question. What if day #30 falls on a national holiday? What if there is a blizzard or rain storm that makes roads impassible? Power outages, civil unrest, you're sick with a cold or flu and feel like death but have to pick up refill as it's magic day #30, your car dies -- best hope the bus drivers don't go on strike that day, etc....


This is pretty much in line with my thinking. It doesn't make sense but since my Dr is a gen. practitioner I guess she may just not be educated enough about psych drugs to understand. She is overall a fabulous doctor, the best I have ever had. She actually takes the time to listen to me and has a genuinely caring, warm, and empathetic bedside manner. She also had no problem letting me try various things I've asked for like klonopin, propranolol, ambien, etc. 
But I think this experience has shown me I need a psychiatrist (or some type of mental health expert) for my SA, and I will continue to see Dr. Eng for my routine medical needs.


----------



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

Emanresu said:


> I was on it for a little over 2 years and quit cold turkey with almost no adverse effect. It was probably one of the better pills I have come off of.


what benzo and what dose were you on?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I hate having to miss work for "refill appointments". It's not a check-up. It's the doctor wanting more money. Tomorrow I took off for the sake of getting this crap done without disrupting my usual schedule. Anyway, I agree with a lot of what's posted on here already. I;ve been on 2mg for 2-3 years now, and I have no idea how I'd cope at work if I had zero left.


----------



## 49erJT (Oct 18, 2010)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> I;ve been on 2mg for 2-3 years now, and I have no idea how I'd cope at work if I had zero left.


.


----------



## alligatortears50 (Aug 31, 2010)

WELL, that is what psychiatrists/psychologists are supposed to do. So, just go in and see your damn doctor.. then you can get your medication, that you are obviously so hell bent on getting, or the world may end....


----------



## 49erJT (Oct 18, 2010)

alligatortears50 said:


> WELL, that is what psychiatrists/psychologists are supposed to do. So, just go in and see your damn doctor.. then you can get your medication, that you are obviously so hell bent on getting, or the world may end....


Wow...a little angry are you?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

49erJT said:


> Does alcohol help CT benzo withdrawal? I know they work on similar transmitters (GABA)...


If forced to stop benzos cold turkey I'd certainly try alcohol. Not sure how well that would work, but if I had no other option I'd certainly try it as it seems like something that would likely work to some degree.

After all, benzos are used to detox alcoholics. Some years back my brother decided to stop drinking all of a sudden. He called and noted that he was trembling. I informed him that stopping alcohol cold turkey can produce potentially fatal seizures, same as immediately stopping benzos. He was consuming a liter of whiskey a day at that time, so roughly 20 standard drinks a day. His withdrawal and my mention of "fatal" prompted him to check into detox within hours of that call and they put him on Librium for a couple days.

Logically, it seems that if you can wean off alcohol with a benzo then it makes sense that one ought to be able to do that in reverse with alcohol replacing a benzo. I've never heard of anyone doing it, and can't imagine a doctor suggesting alcohol use like that though.

It clear to me that alcohol can replace the desire/need for benzos. I sure don't need nor want Xanax when I've just had some drinks. Of course, the problem would seem to be that alcohol doesn't last long at all, so one would basically have to sip a glass of wine real slow all day.


----------



## 49erJT (Oct 18, 2010)

UltraShy said:


> Of course, the problem would seem to be that alcohol doesn't last long at all, so one would basically have to sip a glass of wine real slow all day.


I wouldn't want to have to try it


----------



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

alcohol won't prevent benzo withdrawal seizures.


----------



## Honeybee1980 (Jan 29, 2009)

alligatortears50 said:


> WELL, that is what psychiatrists/psychologists are supposed to do. So, just go in and see your damn doctor.. then you can get your medication, that you are obviously so hell bent on getting, or the world may end....


You definitely seem like a bitter individual for whatever reason, this site is supposed to be about support FYI...


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Dont worry guys, its just an undercover doc making sure ppl come in so he can get he's money


----------



## Honeybee1980 (Jan 29, 2009)

Well an odd but good ending to my story, I got a call this morning from CVS pharmacy saying that I had a prescription waiting for me. I looked online at cvs.com and it showed that my clonazepam had been filled today. Maybe my doc made a mistake and remembered that I had seen her recently and that's why she reauthorized it? Not sure, but either way I'm happy this ordeal is over and I am going to ask her some serious questions on the 12th so I can prevent this situation in the future. Thanks again everyone for your input! I really appreciate the people on this site and how intelligent and supportive everyone is (for the most part


----------

